# Will it get better? Getting my pony to go forward



## TwiggyL (5 January 2018)

Hi, posting this in relation to another post regarding a lovely welsh sec c 13.3 pony I am looking to buy. I went to try him yesterday - He was ridden by a very experienced rider first who got him moving well, into a good walk, trot and canter and popped over some small jumps. He looked incredibly steady and she didnt kick at all to get him going forward.

When it was my turn, I couldnt keep him on the track easily, and when I asked him for trot he wouldnt stay in it for more than a few strides. Now, I know this is down to my experience, nerves, balance etc, and him realising he can get away with minimum effort with me, but in everyones opinion, is this something that can be improved and worked on over time as my general riding improves? I dont mind working with him slowly but I also dont want to feel negative about his potential progress with me - he is super in all ways and seems very safe, forgiving and gentle so am very keen on him.

Thanks


----------



## Shay (5 January 2018)

This is really common with young riders and ponies.  I really wouldn't worry about it.  He is clearly able to go forward - you just need to learn how to communicate with him.  Far better one whose default is stop rather than one whose default is run off and buck.  Just figure into your calculations regular lessons with a good instructor.  You'll get there.


----------



## twiggy2 (5 January 2018)

Why not book a lesson with the sellers instructor so you can ride the horse with some advice and direction?
It means you are less likely to worry about doing something the seller does not like and you can stop worrying about being watched


----------



## TwiggyL (5 January 2018)

Thanks, it&#8217;s really reassuring to know that with training and time and lots of work with him, We will be able to go forward better together. Unfortunately he has been pushed from pillar to post a bit so there is not an instructor who knows him or me where he is currently stabled, though my usual instructor has said she will be happy to come and help. I am not that young, just a bit Rusty on this pony as I have been used to my push button RS horse Plus sharing a slightly nappy but responsive cob, so this is a new situation for me!


----------



## ester (5 January 2018)

How old is the pony? 

Definitely get your instructor to come and view him with you and see whether she can analyse what is going on. It is possible that it is something as simple as you gripping with nerves and for him that means stop.


----------



## TwiggyL (5 January 2018)

He is 17 this year so although he is a bit older and he definitely has years left in him yet, plus Ive seen evidence he can go forward, pop a jump etc with a different rider, so I do ultimately blame myself. Obviously my worry is that if/when I get him home the problem is disheartening when Im riding him alone and continues long term. Obviously a large part of it is down to m and my dedication/training which I am enthusiastic about getting stuck into...


----------



## ester (5 January 2018)

are you going to take your instructor to view?


----------



## TwiggyL (5 January 2018)

Im taking a very experienced horsey friend tonight to ride him, so she will give her brutally honest opinion. Vet check is next week as well. My instructor is really busy so Im not sure when she will be able to see him ridden, but it will probably be after the vet check!


----------



## Amye (5 January 2018)

I bought my first 2 years ago.  He was quite unfit and under muscled and he really was a bit deadened to the leg.

The person who owned him rode him in spurs and got him moving quite well. I don't ride in spurs as I'm not experienced enough and when I rode him I did have to kick kick to keep him going or he would have stopped. 

2 years on and he's still more backwards thinking than forwards but he listens so much better to my leg now. He's probably not as responsive as some people would like but he is a million times better than he was. 

When i got him home the first few weeks were quite frustrating to ride. I hacked him mostly to get him fit but it took a lot to get him going and I really had to work to get him to respond to my leg so I didn't have to boot him every stride. I spent ages not cantering him because he found it too difficult in the school. Now, he canter transitions lovely but I did spend a few weeks of him rushing and lurching into it.

I'm not the most experienced person so other riders may have been able to get a tune out of him quicker than me. But I just thought I'd comment as my boy sounds quite similar to this horse, or when I first got him, and it is possible to sharpen them up. J has a massive trot and when I first started to ride him he threw me with every stride, now I ride him all the time I'm much more used to it so know how to ride him better


----------



## TwiggyL (5 January 2018)

Thanks, thats really encouraging! I have lots of faith in him as I can see from when more experienced riders are on him that he has it in him. Im very patient so am willing to put the effort in to give him a healthy happy life where he enjoys his work!


----------



## ponymia (5 January 2018)

My pony was a bit like this when i first tried/ bought her. Very reluctant to listen to me AT  ALL, always had to try and get away with doing as little as possible. It was very frustrating to say the least, but it was due to the fact that other ponies that I used to ride were quite push button and eager to please. 

After a few months taking lessons on her weekly, and constant schooling she finally started to listen to me as she learned to respect me (and the leg) and I learned how to ride her. Now, almost 3 years later she's a total dream to ride, and her ground manners have improved too (she used to drag me around the yard). But I have found when other less experienced people ride her, she will try it on 

Good luck if you do decide to buy him, I'm sure he will be great and you will achieve what you want to, with a lot of hard work and dedication that is


----------



## TwiggyL (5 January 2018)

Thank you! I&#8217;m so excited as he is very sweet and I think he will make a super first pony! Plus he is guaranteed to give me toned legs


----------



## AlohaCob (8 January 2018)

I just bought my second horse about 3 months ago.  My mare killed my confidence before I retired her though, so I was looking for a horse that could give my confidence back but also be a fun, all around horse after that first major step was achieved.  I finally found my guy...could not get him to canter at all (canter was and still is a major hang up thanks to first horse) but saw him being cantered at my viewing so knew it was all me.  Anyway, he definitely tested me my first several weeks with being quite lazy!  He had been used in lessons for littles for about a year or so.  Anyway, I am getting him moving forward now, and have been able to canter him so it is getting better!  We are going to have a blast together and I suspect you and your pony will too.


----------

